# Lebron's first game is against the Kings



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/story/7104656p-8052357c.html


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

That should be interesting. I wonder who will guard him. Bibby is to short . . . maybe Christie, or will they save him for Ricky Davis?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Bron gonna see what's real basketball at Arco Arena. :yes: 

(hopefully they don't lose by more than 15 pts )


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

I predict he will have a good game.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

I predict the Cavs go away with this one. Not because of Lebron but because of Paul Silas.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

i thoguth i read somewhere first game was vs the NETS, ohh well


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/story/7104656p-8052357c.html



great avatar Hedo!


----------



## BigGameJames (May 27, 2003)

"Lebron's first loss." Cute. Cavs may lose, but they'll be in this one the whole way. Write it down.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Cavs will win.

The Kings are going to get terrorized in that game.

SF: Miles - Stoja / Kings slightly
PF: Boozer - they don't know yet / Cavs
C: Ilaguaskas - Miller / Cavs
SG: Davis - Christie / Cavs
PG: James - Bibby / Kings

We are going to dominate the boards in that game, and we have more athletic swing-men. I have no doubt that Darius is going to shut down Peja.


I would see Ricky guarding Bibby and just shutting him down. 
Put Lebron on Christie because he has very little offense.

Even though Boozer is giving up a size difference he is more athletic and a better finisher around the basket. I think he will outscore Miller.

We have the advantage inside and out.


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

It's funny how with the addiction of ONE player, now everyone think the Cavs will become such a better team. The fact is that, no matter how good LeBron is, which I think he will be really really good, he still need to adjust to this league like everyone else, and the Cavs will not going to be a better team than the King no matter how you look at it.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

It's not the addition of Lebron James that makes me think that.
It's the addition of Paul Silas.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Under Keith Smart we were a very better team.
Under Paul Silas we can turn being a good team into getting wins.

If you read most of my post you would know that I would be the first to say that LeBron really doesn't make a difference.

But the Kings won't win without Chris Webber. They are as raw as us going into the first game.


----------



## jawn100 (Jun 1, 2003)

^huh?

The Kings have played and won without Webber so many times during the last three years. I don't see how they are just as raw as the Cavs(worst team in nba last year). 

One team is fighting to be mediocre and the other's fighting to win a championship.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The Cavs had a lot of talent last year, but none of it would play together, because they were uncoached.

Insert team first player and coach with strong proven system...and voila, team improves.

The Cavs first 5 is better than the kings first 5, but where they will lose out is that the Kings are much deeper, that second unit is probably where the game will be decided.

You never really know what's going to happen on the first game of the season--or for that first week.

Remember Washington stomping Boston last year in the first week?

Crazier things have happened.


----------



## RangerC (Sep 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> We are going to dominate the boards in that game, and we have more athletic swing-men. I have no doubt that Darius is going to shut down Peja.


Have you ever seen a Kings-Clippers game? Peja's had absolutely no trouble scoring on Miles in the past (Miles always bites on his fakes) - there's no way Miles 'shuts him down'.

Considering that the Kings are 29-1 at home the last 2 seasons vs. the East - they aren't losing to Cleveland.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Clippers? This is about to be his 2nd year in Cleveland. I really think you just made that up anyway.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> Cavs will win.
> 
> The Kings are going to get terrorized in that game.
> ...


LMAO, well that sure is biased. The Kings surely won't get terrorized in that game. The only difference in Cleveland's lineup is LeBron James. The Kings destroyed the Cavs last season and LeBron James won't turn that into a complete 180.

Stojakovic is only slightly better than Darius Miles?:laugh: I don't think so. The Kings will go with...

PG: Bibby
SG: Christie
SF: Peja
PF: Miller
C: Divac

They could lose, with Webber out, but terrorized? Goodness gracious, no.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Man, Damian you never read the whole threads before posting.

Our line-up isn't what is gong to give us the win, it will be all the players buying into Paul Silas' system.


----------



## RangerC (Sep 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> The Cavs had a lot of talent last year, but none of it would play together, because they were uncoached.
> 
> Insert team first player and coach with strong proven system...and voila, team improves.
> ...


I'd take the Kings 1st 5 in a second. I have no doubt Lebron will be a star down the line, but I highly doubt he'll do much in his first season (even Amare Stoudamire was no better than an average starter, and he's the gold standard for HS rookies). Davis and Ilgauskas are both much worse than their 20+ PPG averages would indicate (especially Davis; his 41% shooting and 3.5 TO/game make him a very average player who just took a lot of shots on a BAD team). Miles never was that good and is coming off a HORRIBLE season where he shot 41% and was an all-around dud. Boozer isn't bad, but is another 'empty numbers' guy - how meaningful can his numbers be when his team was outscored by 820+ points on the season? The Kings have 5 proven players who know how to win. Don't confuse potential for ability. Between them, the Cavs' projected starters have 1 winning NBA season (Z's rookie year). The Kings' starters have over 25.



> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Remember Washington stomping Boston last year in the first week?
> 
> Crazier things have happened.


Washington beating Boston wasn't really out of the ordinary, because 
1) Washington was playing at home (the Celts were 19-22 on the road) 
2) the difference between Washington and Boston is minimal (just 7 games difference in record last season)

A 37 win team can certainly blow out a 44 win team at home without it being out of the ordinary. Now, Cleveland beating Sacramento at home (the Kings haven't lost a game at home to a team that finished the season with a losing record since 1999) - that's not going to happen.


----------



## RangerC (Sep 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> Clippers? This is about to be his 2nd year in Cleveland. I really think you just made that up anyway.


Peja played 10-12 games vs. Darius in a Clipper uni and 1 vs. Darius in a Cleveland uniform. I've seen 7-8 of those games and Peja got the better of Darius in all but 1 game. If Peja can drop 37 on Shawn Marion in a playoff game and 30 on Ron Artest, Darius Miles isn't stopping him.


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> Man, Damian you never read the whole threads before posting.
> 
> Our line-up isn't what is gong to give us the win, it will be all the players buying into Paul Silas' system.


It doesn't matter how good Paul Silas' system is if you don't have the players to utilize it.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matt85163</b>!
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter how good Paul Silas' system is if you don't have the players to utilize it.


Can you read? That's my wole point, we have both.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

posted originally by RangerC

I have no doubt Lebron will be a star down the line, but I highly doubt he'll do much in his first season (even Amare Stoudamire was no better than an average starter, and he's the gold standard for HS rookies).


-----------------

That's what most people don't understand. I do believe he will put up 15 and 7 at least, but expecting him to do 25 and 10 his first year is asking too much. Lebron is the real deal. I don't think anyone disagrees on this anymore.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

I still disagree. He has to show me he can come in and play night in/night out.
He is yet to do that, he has gotten injuries in the Summer League.
I wonder if his body can take the rigors of going to battle almost everyday.

I hope he shuts me up though.


----------



## BigGameJames (May 27, 2003)

Let's get things straight. Cleveland won't be dominating this game. I don't even think they are going to win this game. I just think it is a mistake to write them off immediately. Truth is, us Cleveland fans and others on the east coast have seen plenty of Sacremento Kings games, but seeing as how Cleveland was on national television a whopping ZERO times I'm guessing people from California haven't gotten a real good look at Ricky Davis. The Cavs have more talent than alot of teams(not the Kings) if you ask me. A Cleveland team without LeBron James and the addition of Paul Silas would still win 10-15 more games. LeBron will struggle many times early in his career, there is no question about that. He will also have some nights where he absolutely goes off. This is why I think Cleveland is in a position to win 15-20 more games than they did a year ago.


----------



## RangerC (Sep 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigGameJames</b>!
> Let's get things straight. Cleveland won't be dominating this game. I don't even think they are going to win this game. I just think it is a mistake to write them off immediately. ... This is why I think Cleveland is in a position to win 15-20 more games than they did a year ago.


Oh, I agree that Cleveland's going to be MUCH better this year - I think they'll win 30-35 games (Silas is a good coach, they do have talent, and the EC is WEAK). They just aren't going to beat Sacramento at home. The Kings have won something like 75 straight games vs. sub .500 teams at home - Cleveland's not going to break that streak.


----------



## rr2300 (Jul 12, 2002)

no it wasnt that they werent coached they had talent they just tanked to get the prize and they go rewarded... being in the east and if they played with any passion should have won 25-33 games.......


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

^^ They weren't coached good until Smart got the head coaching job. Lucas just had them playing no plays are nothing. That's why Ricky just dribbled and dribbled and either passed or shot. Lucas was not a good coach at all.
If you watched atleast one game you would understand what I am talking about. My guys played with the most passion, especially Ricky. They just didn't really have a good coach who knew ow to run things.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Bunk 22 

Kings bench can beat Cavs starters. 

(Kings bench: Bobby Jackson, Keon Clark, Gerald Wallace, B.Miller*, Darius Songaila, Lawrence Funderburke)   

(B.Miller might start or sit on bench?)


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> Cavs will win.
> 
> The Kings are going to get terrorized in that game.
> ...



IMO it's going to be more like

C- Ilaguaskas/Divac - Kings
PF- Boozer/Miller- Kings
SF- Davis/Stojakovic- Tie
SG- Wagner/Christie- Cavs
PG- James/Bibby- Kings

Cavs bench/Kings bench- Kings

Even though he'll start at PG I expect James to guard Christie and Wagner to guard Bibby and vice versa.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Epadfield</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well your opinion is wrong. 

Ilgauskas is much better than Divac.

Miller = Boozer IMO, I can assure you Boozer will pull down more rebounds and score more in the game

Stojakovic will be guarded by Miles. You have to give the edge to Stoja.

Davis is light-years ahead of Christie.

Bibby will bust James butt, but mitch-match problems will be leaning to both.

Don't count us out yet. It will be closer than you think, with the Cavs winning.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> Don't count us out yet. It will be closer than you think, with the Cavs winning.


you actually think the Cavs will win? :laugh:


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> Well your opinion is wrong.


:naughty: come on Bunk you know there is no such thing as a wrong opinion  

Tell ya what I will book mark this thread and if what you say will happen does in fact happen I will admit you where right and I was wrong.

But until then I'm right :grinning:


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

For the record, Washington went 3-1 against Boston last year. The only game they lost was a missed shot at the buzzard. So for somebody to say that stranger things have happened is pretty damn dumb.

Cleveland over the Kings? Put the pipe down. Kings are still twice as good as the Cavs.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shanghai Kid</b>!
> For the record, Washington went 3-1 against Boston last year. The only game they lost was a missed shot at the buzzard. So for somebody to say that stranger things have happened is pretty damn dumb.
> 
> Cleveland over the Kings? Put the pipe down. Kings are still twice as good as the Cavs.


Sorry. That was me. I guess Cleveland beating the Kings would be the craziest thing to ever have happened in quite some time. Even though they only lost to them by 6 in the last game they played against the kings last season. But yeah, you're right, I'm dumb. There is no possible way that the Cavs come out fired up and come out with a win in the first game of the regular season.

That'd just be nuts.


----------

